# For the UK members of the forum.



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

Any one know where I could get a lighting kit for the 1/32 Flying Sub here in the UK ? I recently purchased the ParaGrafix photo and decal pack from across the pond for £25 and had a £12 vat and handling charge on top !I do not mind paying the £4 VAT but a handling charge that is 200% more seems ridiculous.
That is why I am looking for any UK importers.Any ideas please ?

Paul


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome to the PO's attempts to kill off all imports!

:-(


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Try Coulsdon Models (http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/coulsdon_models) and Sci Fi Hardware (http://store.scifihardware.com/). I'm not sure what they carry in terms of lighting kits, but they might be able to help you out.


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Paulbo, I have put a message to SciFi Hardware, and no luck from Coulsdon Models.

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

If you don't mind wiring up your own LED's might I suggest you take a look at my build on here.... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263560


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

That build was amazing mate,I drool every time I read and re read that assembly ! I am hopeless when it comes to anything electrical and on such a small scale well wow !
I was hoping to cheat and get a pre made set from Monsters in Motion or somewhere like that but the post Office do a damn good job of stopping us importing goods !
Thanks again for the wonderfull build,

Paul.


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

I used xmas tree leds in mine,just blanked the ones i didnt need with aluminium tape...cost £1.99:thumbsup:


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't help with your question, but I have over the last few months ordered several kits from the US of A, more than one of which have cost more than what you paid, and haven't (to my surprise I might add) been subject to any of the usual import 'mugging' charges - no false declaration of value either.

I had thought that for items under a certain amount, and £50 seems to have been the 'ish' price import charges didn't apply.

It may be worth contacting your local delivery office to see if they haven't wrongly charged you.

In the past I have suffered charges so I guess at the moment I am just happy to get the stuff without any charges.


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

dazzo said:


> I used xmas tree leds in mine,just blanked the ones i didnt need with aluminium tape...cost £1.99:thumbsup:


Trip to IKEA looks on the cards !


----------



## yorkie (Dec 9, 2002)

You've been lucky to get your goods through without paying import duty and a handling charge. Anything sent into the UK from outside the European Union with a value above £18 has to pay import duty, VAT and a handling charge. Occasionally I've been lucky and the UK Post Office or Parcelforce has missed this but most times I get hit. It's the handling charge that annoys me. I once had to pay £4.50 for tax etc but they add a £8 handling fee! Aaarrgh!  

Ironically it still works out cheaper than buying from a hobby shop that had to import it themselves as they are hit with the same charges plus have to make a profit.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

yorkie said:


> You've been lucky to get your goods through without paying import duty and a handling charge. Anything sent into the UK from outside the European Union with a value above £18 has to pay import duty, VAT and a handling charge. Occasionally I've been lucky and the UK Post Office or Parcelforce has missed this but most times I get hit. It's the handling charge that annoys me. I once had to pay £4.50 for tax etc but they add a £8 handling fee! Aaarrgh!
> 
> Ironically it still works out cheaper than buying from a hobby shop that had to import it themselves as they are hit with the same charges plus have to make a profit.


I think I'm living on 'borrowed time' :thumbsup:


----------

